# Weird REO problem?



## andro (11/1/16)

Hi guys , im not new to this as u know but i keep getting one small problem that i can t understand why keep happening. 
I keep my kit very well. I normally use 2 reos mini and grand , not together but alternatevely . 
When i use one the other one get washed in ultrasonic , dried and store away maybe even for few months . 
Now , it happened in both and more than once . 
The screw that connect the bf tube break and the mod start leaking . Is just a clean break where the screw start . 
any suggestion ? maybe i screw the atty to thigth ? 
Today is been the 4th time between the 2 of them


----------



## Alex (11/1/16)

Hi @andro, how do you go about tightening that screw? I've never had it break on me yet. 

Is it something you take apart quite often?


----------



## Waine (11/1/16)

No wonder someone on another thread was criticising the Reo's...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## andro (11/1/16)

Alex said:


> Hi @andro, how do you go about tightening that screw? I've never had it break on me yet.
> 
> Is it something you take apart quite often?


no , i ll take it apart only when it break . when i clean i just take off the black plastic cover , i thigthen it by hand only


----------



## andro (11/1/16)

Waine said:


> No wonder someone on another thread was criticising the Reo's...


no criticism . actually is been a bullet proof mod so far , this is been the only problem i ve got


----------



## Alex (11/1/16)

Waine said:


> No wonder someone on another thread was criticising the Reo's...



They were? What did they say @Waine ?


----------



## blujeenz (11/1/16)

andro said:


> Is just a clean break where the screw start



Sounds like metal fatigue if its a clean break, probably use less gorilla force to tighten the atty.
Alternatively it might be due to machining the screw which creates micro fractures, only really closeup macro pics could tell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (11/1/16)

andro said:


> no , i ll take it apart only when it break . when i clean i just take off the black plastic cover , i thigthen it by hand only



I wonder if the ultrasonic bath could be the problem then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## andro (11/1/16)

Alex said:


> I wonder if the ultrasonic bath could be the problem then.


actually i do that really often


----------



## Alex (11/1/16)

andro said:


> actually i do that really often



I was just googling "metal fatigue ultrasonic bath" ...

You should check it out. It's a thing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/1/16)

andro said:


> actually i do that really often



Sounds like @Alex has fingered the problem, especially if you allow the screw to rest on the metal of the sonic bath, direct ultrasonic contact with the machined brass could lead to accelerated metal fatigue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (11/1/16)

Alex said:


> I wonder if the ultrasonic bath could be the problem then.


Sounds like the most likely culprit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (11/1/16)

thanks guys . no more sonic for the all reo from now on ........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (11/1/16)

andro said:


> thanks guys . no more sonic for the all reo from now on ........


The 2015 adjustable connection is SS and seems more sturdy to me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman211991 (11/1/16)

Waine said:


> No wonder someone on another thread was criticising the Reo's...


Careful you might get crucified  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (11/1/16)

gman211991 said:


> Careful you might get crucified
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Do not feed the trolls.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Genosmate (11/1/16)

andro said:


> thanks guys . no more sonic for the all reo from now on ........


I agree with @Andre that the 2015 S/S is better,but if you are not taking the 510 pin out then it can't be touching the US bath,can you post a pic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (11/1/16)

Alex said:


> I was just googling "metal fatigue ultrasonic bath" ...
> 
> You should check it out. It's a thing.


@Alex, I wash my Reo's every second week, no problem. The Atty I tighten quite well, definitely the ultrasonic I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (11/1/16)

Petrus said:


> @Alex, I wash my Reo's every second week, no problem. The Atty I tighten quite well, definitely the ultrasonic I think.



I just run the reo's under the hot water in the sink, with some added sunlight soap now and then

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo (11/1/16)

I know @hands bath his reo in the US and his US is a beast, maybe he can coment as well


----------



## Silver (11/1/16)

Sorry to hear that @andro

I am no Reo mechanical expert like some of the other guys, but could you perhaps post a picture as @Genosmate suggested so we know exactly what is the part that is breaking

My reos are in daily use for 18 months - and i havent broken anything yet, except for a firing button safety catch, but that was because i forced a button cover on too hard.

That said, i wash my Reos seldom - probably only every second month (hot water and soap only) - and hardly ever take off the black delrin plate. I think each Reo has only had that plate removed once or maybe twice.


----------



## hands (11/1/16)

It puzzles me that you would get that break. I also use a ultrasonic to clean my REO's. My ultrasonic is a beast and i only have to dip the REO for a few seconds and it cleans up well, then i run it under the tap to wash of the soap. If i leave it in the ultrasonic for long the glue on the magnets lets go and the adjustable 510 screw will unscrew itself. I have been doing this for about a year now without any problems.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (11/1/16)

Genosmate said:


> I agree with @Andre that the 2015 S/S is better,but if you are not taking the 510 pin out then it can't be touching the US bath,can you post a pic?


sorry but i dispose already of the broken part


----------



## andro (11/1/16)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear that @andro
> 
> I am no Reo mechanical expert like some of the other guys, but could you perhaps post a picture as @Genosmate suggested so we know exactly what is the part that is breaking
> 
> ...


i will do the same now . i always keep a repair kit and i teew away the broken part already . is fixed anyway by now


----------



## andro (11/1/16)

hands said:


> It puzzles me that you would get that break. I also use a ultrasonic to clean my REO's. My ultrasonic is a beast and i only have to dip the REO for a few seconds and it cleans up well, then i run it under the tap to wash of the soap. If i leave it in the ultrasonic for long the glue on the magnets lets go and the adjustable 510 screw will unscrew itself. I have been doing this for about a year now without any problems.


i have a small one but i normally leabe it in for 15 min or so . that may be the problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (11/1/16)

I don't think it is the ultrasonic, i have used them for 22 years to clean all sorts and never had such a problem, we would have the ultrasonic running a hour or two each day cleaning mostly jewellery and other bits and bobs. I only dip it for a few seconds because its all i need to clean it.
How many times has this break happened?


----------



## andro (11/1/16)

hands said:


> I don't think it is the ultrasonic, i have used them for 22 years to clean all sorts and never had such a problem, we would have the ultrasonic running a hour or two each day cleaning mostly jewellery and other bits and bobs. I only dip it for a few seconds because its all i need to clean it.
> How many times has this break happened?


4 in 2 different reo


----------



## hands (11/1/16)

4 ooh wow. Is there nothing that you could be doing differently than those of us that also use our ultrasonic to clean REO's? Like when you remove and refit your tube. Your problem have stumped me and i will continue to use the ultrasonic to clean my REO's and see if i can duplicate your problem.


----------



## Andre (11/1/16)

hands said:


> 4 ooh wow. Is there nothing that you could be doing differently than those of us that also use our ultrasonic to clean REO's? Like when you remove and refit your tube. Your problem have stumped me and i will continue to use the ultrasonic to clean my REO's and see if i can duplicate your problem.


Depends if you have the same connection. @andro has the pre-2015 connection. He also stores his Reo for prolonged periods after cleaning, which (and I speculate) could mean moisture in there could lead to corrosion on the non-SS connections.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (11/1/16)

Andre said:


> Depends if you have the same connection. @andro has the pre-2015 connection. He also stores his Reo for prolonged periods after cleaning, which (and I speculate) could mean moisture in there could lead to corrosion on the non-SS connections.


wat is wrong with pre 2015?


----------



## Andre (11/1/16)

kimbo said:


> wat is wrong with pre 2015?


Nothing wrong, just not SS - so corrosion could be in play. Mostly one would use it soon after cleaning, so the heat should dissipate any moisture, I am speculating.


----------



## Genosmate (11/1/16)

Andre said:


> Depends if you have the same connection. @andro has the pre-2015 connection. He also stores his Reo for prolonged periods after cleaning, which (and I speculate) could mean moisture in there could lead to corrosion on the non-SS connections.


Can't agree or disagree @Andre as I don't now enough about the metals etc.But I can say I have taken many Reos apart now and I also have the pre 2015's standing for months after an ultrasonic with no issues.Personally I think the problem is something else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (11/1/16)

Genosmate said:


> Can't agree or disagree @Andre as I don't now enough about the metals etc.But I can say I have taken many Reos apart now and I also have the pre 2015's standing for months after an ultrasonic with no issues.Personally I think the problem is something else.


Lol, as if I know anything about metals. Just speculating on possible causes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

